# storing precooked dehydrated meats



## thelongdrink (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone it's been a long time since I've been on but I could use some help.

I'm trying to learn how to do long term storage on precooked and dehydrated meats like pork, chicken and turkey. I've found a couple of you tube sites that say it's best to put these meets into a mason jar with an o2 absorber, or to put them in a vacumm sealed bag and freeze them, but what happens if tshtf and the power goes down permanent and my family and I have to grab and run.

My question is can I put dried pork in a mylar bag with an o2 absorber without sealing the mylar and then use a vacuum sealer. from what I've read the mylar helps against the light. while the o2 absorber and the vacuum sealer cause a secure airtight seal. 

If this is possible must I freeze it or can I just store it in a cool dry and dark place

Thanks Folks any help would be great
Thelongdrink


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not sure this will help any but here goes. I've never used mylar to store my dehydrated meats. Also, I've only dryed hamburger and chicken. I just put the dry product in mason jars. I don't use O2 absorbers or anything. I do rotate through it pretty quickly (under a year) though. 

I have never had good luck re-hydrating chicken. It dries well but seems to only partially rehydrate. The texture is not the best.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

From what I have read pork doesn't store well after being dried because of the fat content, however I will defer to the experts on the site.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

thelongdrink said:


> Hi everyone it's been a long time since I've been on but I could use some help.
> 
> I'm trying to learn how to do long term storage on precooked and dehydrated meats like pork, chicken and turkey. I've found a couple of you tube sites that say it's best to put these meets into a mason jar with an o2 absorber, or to put them in a vacumm sealed bag and freeze them, but what happens if tshtf and the power goes down permanent and my family and I have to grab and run.
> 
> ...





camo2460 said:


> From what I have read pork doesn't store well after being dried because of the fat content, however I will defer to the experts on the site.


I do dehydrate cooked meats, the attached photo is pork tenderloin, little to no fat in it and the last vacuum sealed bag(Food Saver) I opened was just like I had just sealed it up.

The cooked meats I have vacuum sealed dont have as good a texture or flavor as canned or fresh but if you spice it up good(like the label shows - tamale meat) it can be passed off without much notice.

I dont pack it in mylar, the individually sealed bags go into a bucket that blocks out almost all the light so that is not an issue for me.


----------



## thelongdrink (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone I guess I'll just stick to mason jars and when the shtf I'll take whatever vacuum bags I have and stick em in a backpack and pray.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A vacuum pack bag will eventually allow air in. Just the nature a the beast. The mylar bag won't. Be onea the benefits ta em besides light.
Ya can vacuum seal mylar, but it be kinda a pain. Ya gotta put a piece a regular vac bag across the inside top a the mylar bag so yer machine can suck the air out. Then ya gotta double seal each point a the bag an I do that 3 times. I thin I posted how ta do it somewhere here on the site.

The mason jar be a great choice cause it don't get holes poked in it an don't let no air in. However, they are heavy an a bit bulky.


----------

